# ''homemade'' bands



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello,

Today I was thinking about ''homemade'' slingshot bands, I mean office rubbers, latex gloves, ballons, or something similar... So I'd like to ask you which do you think would be the best and if you have ever used it. And if it is, explain how it warked.

Thank you!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I use Sterling 117b bands for BB shooting. They work awesome.

I have seen posts here for people using balloons, the long ones you make balloon animals with, pretty successfully.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

hotserk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I was thinking about ''homemade'' slingshot bands, I mean office rubbers, latex gloves, ballons, or something similar... So I'd like to ask you which do you think would be the best and if you have ever used it. And if it is, explain how it warked.
> 
> Thank you!


If you can get your hands on some alliance 105,s if you like short or 107 bands if you like long draw they are great round the office type bands that all you need to do is cut them and attach them to the slingshot and pouch. They work great for hunting and plinking around.

Charles has several threds about them on this site. He was the one that put me in the direction of those bands there not as fast as thera gold but last a very long time and throw heavy ammo quite well.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> hotserk said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Could you tell me where can I find this rubber? I mean shops, not online!

Thank you!


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I use Sterling 117b bands for BB shooting. They work awesome.
> 
> I have seen posts here for people using balloons, the long ones you make balloon animals with, pretty successfully.


Do they sell them on shops or just online?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You may be able to find them locally if you have an office supply shop in your area. If they don't carry them, they could order them for you. Other wise you may need to go online with eBay/office max/staples.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

hotserk said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > hotserk said:
> ...


In Canada I believe staples and office kinda stores may have them. But I got mine off amazon quite some time ago and ordered 2 boxes which for me is a lifetime supply or at least until they are no good anymore for slinging.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

hotserk said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I use Sterling 117b bands for BB shooting. They work awesome.
> ...


I get mine off amazon. Have seen them at staples for about 40% more $$.

http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25405/dp/B001HA8J1E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459302462&sr=8-1&keywords=sterling+117b


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I found them on Amazon the cheapest and the 107 throw heavy ammo hard


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

For indoor shooting, I use chick peas for ammo and those long thin balloons for bands. The ones people use to make balloon animals. 
I think you should be able to buy those locally in a toy store or a party supplies store.

For hunting and soup can destruction, alliance 107 is a good choice. Cheap, long lasting, and easily available from office supply stores. 
Best suited for heavy ammo, 10-15 grams.

Both the balloons and the office bands should be available for under ten dollars and a bag of either will have you shooting for a year or more.

Have fun, and don't forget to use safety glasses when shooting!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> For indoor shooting, I use chick peas for ammo and those long thin balloons for bands. The ones people use to make balloon animals.
> I think you should be able to buy those locally in a toy store or a party supplies store.
> 
> For hunting and soup can destruction, alliance 107 is a good choice. Cheap, long lasting, and easily available from office supply stores.
> ...


I've used the balloons for BB's and airsoft they work well but seem to lose elasticity over time. but sooo cheap per band set


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> I found them on Amazon the cheapest and the 107 throw heavy ammo hard





Phoul Mouth said:


> hotserk said:
> 
> 
> > Phoul Mouth said:
> ...





BC-Slinger said:


> hotserk said:
> 
> 
> > BC-Slinger said:
> ...





JonM said:


> You may be able to find them locally if you have an office supply shop in your area. If they don't carry them, they could order them for you. Other wise you may need to go online with eBay/office max/staples.





hotserk said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I use Sterling 117b bands for BB shooting. They work awesome.
> ...





hotserk said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > hotserk said:
> ...





BC-Slinger said:


> hotserk said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...





Phoul Mouth said:


> I use Sterling 117b bands for BB shooting. They work awesome.
> 
> I have seen posts here for people using balloons, the long ones you make balloon animals with, pretty successfully.





Viper010 said:


> For indoor shooting, I use chick peas for ammo and those long thin balloons for bands. The ones people use to make balloon animals.
> I think you should be able to buy those locally in a toy store or a party supplies store.
> 
> For hunting and soup can destruction, alliance 107 is a good choice. Cheap, long lasting, and easily available from office supply stores.
> ...





truthornothing said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > For indoor shooting, I use chick peas for ammo and those long thin balloons for bands. The ones people use to make balloon animals.
> ...


Thank you all! Will read this again before buy some bands!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Mah waf (Georgia-eze for "my wife") throws away rubber gloves that get holey, I cut strips for tiny 6mm ammo, works but not for too long...breaks easier than real SS rubber so I doused that idea after a couple hundred shots and three breaks. That does not mean that pure latex gloves aren't good..it means the synthetic rubber stuff my wife's rubber gloves are made from aren't particularly good. I do make pouch ties from them however. Aliance-Sterling bands begot in office supply stores work great (Stables, Office Depot and yes Walmart has them...you may have to order but shipping is free TO THE STORE near you, just pick it up). The Aliance bands are about twice as thick as TBG and at first I thought I got about the same accuracy as TBG but after about a thousand rounds, the life of the Aliance was super but the accuracy seemed to not be as good as TBG in any frame in which I tried it. It's not bad mind you but it seems to produce an occasional flier or more so than TBG. Other members however have not said a thing negative about Aliance's accuracy.... the plus is you don't have to cut them, just cut them across the band to make an I out of an O, trim any excess, install and shoot...no fuss no muss.


----------

